# teich leerpumpen was am besten tun



## friesenlady (12. Juli 2009)

hallo
 meine eltern müssen ihren teich leerpumpen und die folie erneuern.
die folie hatte mehrer löcher und wasser ist unter die zweite folie gelaufen, dadurch kam die folie hoch.
zum andern ist er total verschlammt.
nun wollen sie ihn leerpumpen und den schlamm mit eimer herausholen.
ich meinte ein schlammsauger wäre besser. könnte man davor ein nylonstrumpf tun,damit keine fischlarven abgesaugt werden oder gibt es bessere möglichkeiten.
hinzu muß der ganze pflanzenteil neu bearbeitet werden, habt ihr hierfür anregungen.
es ist 10000 liter teich in der form einer niere, bj 1980, fischbeastz goldis und __ moderlieschen, die babys haben, die wir retten möchten.
die form ist betoniert mit vlies und dann mit folie ausgelegt.
für anregungen bin ich echt dankbar.


----------



## vision noisia (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich leerpumpen was am besten tun*

Hallo,
__ Moderlieschen bekommt man sehr gut mit einer Reuse gefangen.Wollte mal Goldfische mit einer Reuse fangen .Ergebnis war kein einziger __ Goldfisch aber jede Menge Moderlieschen . Lieber ein paar Tage vorher schon mal anfangen rauszufangen dann können größere Verluste hoffentlich vermieden werden.Gruß Tom


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich leerpumpen was am besten tun*

Hallo

bei einem Bekannten hatten wir fast das gleiche Problem. Wir haben erst einen Teil des Teiches langsam leergepumpt und im Restwasser die Fische eingefangen, was da sehr leicht ging.
So haben wir auf 3 Etappen den Teich leergemacht und konnten so fast alles abfischen, was sich bewegt hat.
Den Schlamm haben wir mit grossen Mörtelwannen und Eimern rausgeholt und fast das ganze Getier gerettet. 
Zum Abpumpen haben wir einen Schlauch verwendet der tiefer lag als der Wasserspiegel. Ging sehr gut, da der Teich an einer leichten Hanglage war. Das abgepumpte Wasser wurde in ein grosses Kinderplanschbecken laufen lassen, dort konnte man Restbewegungen von noch vorhandenen Fischbabys sehen und diese auch noch abfischen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## friesenlady (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich leerpumpen was am besten tun*

vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten, werde das mal weiter geben.
ich denke da sind noch jede menge getier drin.
meine eltern wollen natürlich die folie nicht verletzen, womit kann man den schlamm am besten abfangen außer eimern. 

ich dachte so an den schlamm von oben immer mit wasser abspritzen und so tiefer reinspülen und dann rausholen. fische sind dann natürlich schon draußen.

im schlamm wimmelt es bestimmt so von blutegeln...


----------

